# ShoBox on Showtime: 08/09/2013 Deontay Wilder vs. Siarhei Liakhovich



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

card starts at 9pm central on showtime

Deontay Wilder vs. Sergei Liakhovich
Francisco Vargas vs. Brandon Bennett
Jermall Charlo vs. Antwone Smith
Gary Russell Jr. vs. Juan Ruiz


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Gary Russell's opponent today is particularly disgraceful


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Gary is coming back from a hand injury.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Gary is coming back from a hand injury.


right:yep


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Decent show for a friday.

Can't wait until the bell rings for the Jermall Charlo vs. Antwone Smith, and every single poster here will simultaneously be going.... " Awwwww... THAT guy again?" "Geez, WTF is wrong with him" "Please Charlo just knock him the fuck out, just so that he'll SHUT THE FUCK UP" Etc etc.
I'll bet anything that all the focus during that fight will be on one thing, and one thing only... vuf vuf.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It will be 4 am here once the show start...
Well, maybe I can watch it all anyway


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Gary Russell's opponent today is particularly disgraceful


Is it safe to assume that you're a Wilder fan?... judging by the name..


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Apologies if it's already been posted, but I have Time Warner Cable and they've blocked my Showtime - does anyone know if there is any sort of _L*VE STR*AMING _of this card? I've done some searched but can't find shit.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Montero said:


> Apologies if it's already been posted, but I have Time Warner Cable and they've blocked my Showtime - does anyone know if there is any sort of _L*VE STR*AMING _of this card? I've done some searched but can't find shit.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Sent you a PM.


Could you hook me up as well Bones?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Could you hook me up as well Bones?


Sent.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Is the SHOBOX card not live or something? Russell's already fighting? :s


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

how long until the card starts, 1 hour or so


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tcw77 said:


> how long until the card starts, 1 hour or so


35 minutes


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

VERY good card. Looking forwad to Charlo vs Smith.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Sent.


Could you send it to me too?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Smith is a excellent gatekeeper.
If Charlo can dominate him thoroughly he is legit.
Both brothers are solid fighters though, like them both.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

dyna said:


> Could you send it to me too?


No prob.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Its Showtime!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jermall Charlo vs. Antwone Smith @ 154 10 Rounds
Up first


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Those titties on those Corona looks excellent, nice faces to go with them too.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

All three Watson's in the house.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Why the fuck isn't Smith barking? I was so looking forward to it, dude was the loudest mofo i've ever heard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Smith out pressing with the jab up and down (having missed the weight and being docked.) Nice right hand from charlo on Smith reaching to the body. charlo lands a double jab right again. Nice jab rigth left from Charlo. Nice right from Smith and then smith ties up.. charlo jabbing and stepping back. Missed jab and right to the body. Nice jab up top from charlo. Missed left hook from charlo off a smith jab. Nice left hook from charlo on smith coming in.. Nice jab from Charlo but smith fires back with two jabs. Nice 3 punch flurry to guard of smith. charlo sticking stiff jab now. Nice left hook from Charlo.. charlo jabbbing and slips a lead smith right. Double jab from Charlo. Nice jab to body of charlo. Nice left hook right and two jabs to the body of Smith. charlo lands a nice left on smith coming in. Nice jab right from Charlo. that is round.

10 - 9 Charlo


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I need details guys. This CBS/Time Warner pissing match is leaving me out of the fun.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This twin is pretty good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

French Montana between the rounds.
I aint worried about nothing nahhhh


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> French Montana between the rounds.
> I aint worried about nothing nahhhh


Haaaaaaannnnnnnnn


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Sent you a PM.


Can I have a pm?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

They meet in the middle of the ring, Smith jabbing to the body nice jab to the chest. Nice lead right from Smith lands on Charlo's shoulder. They trade jabs to the head. Jab right to the body of Smith. charlo jabbing and moving back to bget space. Smith gets on the inside and ties up. Nice left hook from Charlo. Nice right and double left hooks from Charlo. Nice jab right left hook from Charlo. Nice jab from Smith. Double jab from Charlo. Nice jab from Charlo. Nice counter right left hand from Charlo. Nice jab again to head of smith, another jab. double jab and right hand and left hook from Charlo. Nice jab right from Charlo.. Stiff jab and Charlo circles out. Nice counter right. HARD STRAIGHT RIGHT AND DOWN GOES SMITH. SMITH's lefts gone. FIGHT OVER.

Charlo KO2 Smith


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

fuckin impressive. I wonder who we'll see him against in the future? Canelo, Quillin?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Smith was dehydrated, not the best win ever but Charlo looked very good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> fuckin impressive. I wonder who we'll see him against in the future? Canelo, Quillin?


They can go either 147 or 154.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Can I have a pm?


:lol: Sent you one before you even asked.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

dyna said:


> Smith was dehydrated, not the best win ever but Charlo looked very good.


Thats his own damn fault. Smith has talent to atleast be a journeyman but he isn't serious about his craft. Mother fucker game in at 159 for a 154 bout? Ninja please. Then accepting the rehydration limit of no more than 165 dude was unprepared.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Charlo brothers are the truth h town stand up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Francisco Vargas vs. Brandon Bennett
Up next


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They can go either 147 or 154.


6'0 foot 147-154lbs with speed and good pop. Plus his timing looks pretty nice too and his defense. He'll be dangerous.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gary Russel Jr. won by shut out victory on the untelevised undercard


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner rapping Bennett into the ring.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

swagggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

I swear...Broner isnt that bad of a rapper lol better than Danny G at least


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Too much G-Swag in the ring.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

What was Smith doing? Obviously hadn't prepared right as shown by his weight, and completely falling apart. Charlo looked good but on paper Smith had a chance. Doesn't deserve his purse tbg.

Broner :rofl


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thats his own damn fault. Smith has talent to atleast be a journeyman but he isn't serious about his craft. Mother fucker game in at 159 for a 154 bout? Ninja please. Then accepting the rehydration limit of no more than 165 dude was unprepared.


You're right on that I agree.

It's just a shame he's lazy.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> I swear...Broner isnt that bad of a rapper lol better than Danny G at least


he has been on tour with Wayne & TI


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Charlo brothers are the truth h town stand up.


:happy:deal


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I bet you Broner boys got a hard on just there.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

what a great rap by Broner!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner unlike roy knows how to ride the beat like a motherfucker.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vargas is dressed like a male stripper


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn that blonde haired Corona girl, her titties look like they are about to burst out.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Vargas couldn't invest in a better cowboy hat?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This one should be exciting, both guys are pretty decent.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that brandon screams like Broner in there and even makes this stuipid faces.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Do all of Mike Steafford's fighters stand on their heels


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Francisco Vargas vs. Brandon Bennett
Round 1

They meet in the middle, Vargas pawing the jab and stepping back, looks like he is trying to set something up. Bennett jabbing and pressing slowly. Bennett double jabs and throws a right to the guard of Varss. Missed jab and right to the body of Benneet. Nice right hook from Bennett. Missed jab and right form Vargass. Double jab from Bennett. Double jab from Bennett. Nice jab left from Bennett. Nice jab from Vargas missed right from Vargas. Nice double jab from Bennett lead left from Bennett. Nice jab from Bennett and nice right to the body from Bargas.. Nice 4 punch flurry on guard of Vargas. Vargas eats a lead left.. Nic epawing jab from Vargas. Nice right from Vargas off a missed right earlier. Bennett eats it and spins out back on jabbbing Vargas. Nice counter left from Bennett. Right hook from Bennnett. Missed right from Vargas. Stiff jab from Bennett and Vargas shots a stiff jab back.

10 - 9 Bennett.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell, this is some bitchy holding.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bennett showing some good clinching.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Bennett out jabbing , Vargas jabbing back with him. Nice right to body of Bennettt. They trade short jabs. Nice jab missed left from Bennet. Missed right from Vargas. Nice jab missed left from Bennett. Vargas is pressing now. Double jab from Bennett. Bennett moving more while Vargas is pressing. Nice jab left from Bennett. Nice jab right form Vargas. NIce right from Vargas and Bennett ties up on the ropes.. Nice jab and move from Bennett. Vargas pressing hard now nice jab right to the body.. They are pawing jabs at each other. Nice left grazing right from Vargas. Nice jab right from Vargas on Bennett in the corner and Bennett ties up.. Nice left from Bennett. Missed jab right from Varg and he ties up. Nice jab right and Bennett ties up Vargas quickly. Nice right hook left from Bennett and Bennett ties up.. Vargas back to pressing with jabs to the body. Nice right to the body from Vargas as well.

10 - 9 Vargas
19 - 19 Even


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

1:1 in rounds.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner´s friend is going to be stopped.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ref has to warn Bennettt for holding


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This guy came to fucking wrestle.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vargas is starting to impose his will. Bennett will need to land something o get his respect.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

They meet in the middle Bennet jabbing and Vargas trying to jab over his. Vargas lands nice left hook right hand. Nice left hook again from Vargas. Bennett walking back now Missed jeab and right, another missed right from Bargas. hard right to the body of Bennett from Vargas who is cutting off Bennett. Nice right from Vargas and Bennett ties up.. Bennett ties up again. Lead l left from Bennett and a tie up. Nice right from Vargas. and Bennett ties up. Nice right hook and left from Bennett but on the guard. Hard right to the body head body and head again from Vargas. Hard left to body of Vargas. Hard right from Vargas. Vargas pressing but not landing much now. Nice right uppercut on the inside fromj Vargas. Bennett is tying up and making it ugly. Hard right to body of Bennett. Hardl eft and right from Vargas. Hard right hook from bennett pushes Vargas off balance but he flurries back and that is round.

10 - 9 Vargas
29 - 28 Vargas


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking holding


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It seems Adrien Broner's trainer can't teach footwork


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Doesn't look like Bennett has enough pop to keep Vargas off him. I see a systematic breakdown.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Ref wanrs about clenching. Nice left and right to body of Bennett. Nice right hook left from Bennet in return. Bargas walks into a left rigth hook from Bennett. Hard right hook from Beenntt. Be Hard right and left from vargas. Hard right from Bennentt. Hard left hook right from Vargas. Bennett. pressing Vargas back and throwing hard shots to the body as well. Hard left and right to body of Bennett. Bennett walking Vargas back though. Hard right hook to body of Vargas. Right hook left from Bennett hard left hook and right to body o Bennett. Hard right and left hand to head of Bargas and Vargas returns with hard right and lefts. They both miss uppercuts. Hard right hand left hook to the body . Hard left from Bennett. Hard right hook from Bennett but 4 punch flurry from Vargas. Hard left and rights to the body of Betneett on the ropes. Nice right uppercut from Vargas. Monster right uppercut from Bennett.

10 - 9 Vargas
39 - 37 Vargas


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good scrap. Vargas relentless so far


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

that cut might be crucial


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Double jab right to body of Bennett. Bennett circling and moving flicking out the jab. Double jab right to head of Bennett. Nice right hook counter from Bennett. Huge right and left to the body and left and right to head of Bennett. Bennett trading with Vargas in the corner. There is a cut over Varga's eye. Nice right uppercut from Baras. Hard left and right hooks to body of Benne. Huge counter left from Bennett. Bennett traping Vargas to the ropes. Nice left hook and hard right hook to the body and left hook to the body afrom Vargas. Nice right hook from Bennett. Hard right from Bargas. HArd left and right to body from Vargas. Bennett smoothering and pressing Vargas. Nice right from Vargas and left hook from Vargas. nice right from Vargas and bennet hurt . Hard lef and right from Vargas, Bennett fight back after being hurt throwing a hard right and left but Vargas goes back and bangs to the body.

10 - 9 Vargas
49 - 46 Vargas


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Entertaining fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Vargas!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bennett has a hell of a heart though.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> that cut might be crucial


You are right


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bennett has ZERO defense.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Vargas out and pressing hard right to body of Bennett. Nice left uppercut from Vargas. Nice left from bennett. hard right to body of Bennett. Hard rigth and left to body. Hard right from Vargas again. bennett starting to tie up. Nice left to body of Vargas and Bennett is holding and pushing Bargas back. Nice re and left from Bargas. Nice fight from Vargas. nIce right and left from vargas. Nice right and left to body of Bennett. Nicee left uppercut right hand from Vargas.. Bennett in survival mode just covering up and tying up. Hard left and hard right and left to body of Bennett. Hard right to body of bennett. Hard right to body of Bennett and Bennett ties up.

Ref checks the cut after another butt opens the cut up again. Doc checks and clears.

Hard right to body and hard right and left to body of Bennett. Bennett throwing hard rights and left to the body and then ties up. Vargas jabbing the body and stlaking bennett, Bennett ties up and survives the round.

10 - 9 vargas
59 - 55 Vargas


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bennett has a hell of a heart though.


Vargas too, he could have let the doctor stop the fight and say he couldn't see.
He would have won then.

Vargas has a new fan, he's a warrior


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Bennett has ZERO defense.


And as bball pointed out, bad footwork. If a guy wants to use the hands down, pure boxer style he needs to be at the right range.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> And as bball pointed out, bad footwork. If a guy wants to use the hands down, pure boxer style he needs to be at the right range.


Indeed. They need to pull Bennett out. He's a kid, save him for another day.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Nice jab from Bennett, nice jab from Vargas. Double jab from Bennett and he is back to circling and jabbing. Vargas pressing and lands a nice right to the body. Double jab from Bennett. Nice jab from Vargas and he lands a right to the body. Nice left from Vargas and a straight right to body of Bennett. Double jab from Bennett. Nice left from Bennett. Nice right and left to body of Bennettt. Hard left hook right from Vargas to body of Bennett. Hard rigth from vargas and Bennett ties up. Jab right to th ebody. Hard right and left to body of Bennett. Hard double right to byd of Bennett. Bennett tying up Vargas on the ropes. Nice right hook left to the body and right ot the body of Bennett. Vargas bulldozing Bennett. Hard rigth and lefts tot hte body of Benett and Benentt is holding on getting clubbed by rights. Hard left and right to by of Bennett. Hard rigth and left tobody of Bennett Vargas just banging away. Bennett ties up and after the break rides out the round.

10 - 9 Vargas
69 - 64 Vargas


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I bet a tko comes next round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

dyna said:


> Vargas too, he could have let the doctor stop the fight and say he couldn't see.
> He would have won then.
> 
> Vargas has a new fan, he's a warrior


That isn't heart, he is walking through and banging the shit out of Bennett.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Not gonna lie, m using the no Showtime angle to go to the Mares/Santa Cruz card. Not that I really needed an excuse, but its nice to have one.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

How did Charlotte look?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Pull him out ffs. Taking punishment when your fighter is beat IS NOT IDEAL FOR HIS FUTURE.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bennett is gifted with a very good chin...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Hard left and right hooks t obod y of Bennet.t Hard left from Bennett to the body but hard left and rigth from Vargas to the body and head of Bennett. bennett is tying up up Vargas. Hard left to body of BVargas hard right to body of Bennett. Bennett jabbing and moving now. Nice jab from Vargas. Missed lead right from Vargas and Bennett ties up. Hard left and right hand from Vargas to body then head of bennett. Hard left and right from Vargas. Nice left from Vargas. Nice right hook from Bennettt and h ties up. Nice right from Vargas while Bennet is tyhing up. Double left and right from Vargas. Vargas pressing Bennett hard and bennett tying up. Missed jab right to the body of Bennett and that is round.

10 - 9 Vargas
79 - 73 Vargas


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Pull him out ffs. Taking punishment when your fighter is beat IS NOT IDEAL FOR HIS FUTURE.


This


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Vargas pressing hard lands a nice jab right to body of Bennett and Bennett is circling the worong way and away from Vargas. Hard right to body of Bennett and he ties up. Varas feinting trying to land a big right and Vennett flashes the jab and moves away. Nice right to the body and nice left upstaris from Bennett. Nice cuping right from Vargas on the inside. Nice right hook on Vargas coming in. Hard right from Vargas that Bennett leans inso. Nice left hook from Vargas.. Nice right hook from Bennett on the inside. Bennett ties up. Nice right to the body another right ot body of Bennett, bEnnett stuck in the corner and Bennett catches him and turns him. Hard right to body of Bennett another right to the bod yon the inside. Jab left from Bennett. hard left and right to body of Bennett. Beneett circles out of the pressure. Two lefts land from bennett between the guard and that is round.

10 - 9 Vargas
89 - 82 Vargas


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bennett is a really shitty prospect.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Come and rap with your boy now, Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Nice left from Bennett evades Vargas. Nice jab from Bennett two rights to the body of Bennett. Missed left and right from Vargas and Bennett misses a counter left. Nice left from Bennett on Vargas coming in. Nice right to the body of Bennett. Nice left hook from Vargas. Nice jab left from Bennett and a double jab. Bennett simply jabbing and moving now. Nice right to the body and a nice left to the body and Bennett ties up. Big right from Vargas. They tie up. Vargas pressing behind the jab now. Bennett simply staying away. Vargas jabbing to the body . Lead left from Bennett and he circles out. Nice left and right to the body of Bennett and Bennett ties up. Nice right and big left and right from Vargas on Bennett in the corner. Vargas pressing Nice jab left from Bennett., jab from Vargas and that is round.

10 - 9 Vargas
99 - 91 Vargas


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Some props to Bennett. Really thought he was on his way to getting stopped.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Solid performance by Vargas. I was impressed. 

Bennett has a tough row to hoe. Fighters are going to try to break him down now, so he needs to work on footwork.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I fucking hate the Watsons. They try as much as they can to stay out of the camera when their man loses.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vargas gets hit too much to ever be an elite fighter, his power or lack of power was also shown this fight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bennett makes a great durable punching bag.

Vargas probably doesn't have that much power though...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Official
99 - 91
99 - 90
98 - 92

UD Francisco Vargas


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck, I shit myself when I heard undefeated. Forgot Vargas is too. :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Fuck, I shit myself when I heard undefeated. Forgot Vargas is too. :lol:


Would have lolled my ass off had Bennett won an UD. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol Wilder is as fluid as a sack of rocks


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Deontay Wilder vs. Sergei Liakhovich
MAIN EVENT TIME


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Ol' boy had a nasty vag-eye-na :!:



Here comes the Heavy Weights :horse !!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL Maidana will fuck you up Broner, shut up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner a G. I ain't worried about nuthin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner has said it, Maidana and Matthaysse.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

in a year or two i'll be best boxer to ever lace em up lol Broner :verysad


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Broner is a G. Dude is really growing as a trash talker. THA PROBLEM!!!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Deontay Wilder has a 100% chance of KOing anybody who steps into the ring with him so I'm going with a Wilder KO


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Seriously. Im rooting for Danny G to beat Lucas, but a small part of me wants Lucas to win to get that Broner Lucas fight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner has said it, Maidana and Matthaysse.


He will end up facing Soto-Karass or someone like that though :rolleyes


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Broner drunk again!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lets see how much Ambition Liak has left, I doubt it is much.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alabama Stand UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

smh.........


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> He will end up facing Soto-Karass or someone like that though :rolleyes


You wish. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> He will end up facing Soto-Karass or someone like that though :rolleyes


that'd be a good and hard fight for Broner


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder should keep that mask, whatever helps his chin


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Wilder by ko


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

what a cheap looking mask :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Deontay my boy, rep the state.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

siarhei looks punch drunk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Two guys who live in states with no income tax fighting in the state with the highest. Doesn't make cents.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wilder is 6'7 and 224 pounds? He should put 10 pounds of muscle on his legs


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Sergey jabbing to the body and pressing. Deontay jabbing and keeping range. Double jab from Liakovich. Nice jab to body of Deontay, Nice jab to the body from Wilder.. Liakovich nice jab up stairs. Nice jab from Wilder.up top. Big left hook on Sergiy coming in. Nice jab to the body . Nice jab from Sergiy popping it in.. Nice jab to body of Deontay and Deontay throws a stiff jab up top. Stiff jab from Deontay. Nice left hook hard left hook right hand from Deontay and Liakovich is OUT AND SEiZING ON THE GROUND.

Wilder KO1 Liakovich


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Klits are crying right now


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

well back to preseason football.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

look at that stiff Wilder jab, how can anyone deal with that


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Stream froze at the worst possible time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

that was scary as hell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Two guys who live in states with no income tax fighting in the state with the highest. Doesn't make cents.


Alabama has income taxes


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Holy fuck.


dont be too impressed. siarhei is shot to shite


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That is one of the ugliest knockouts I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

These are the undisputed facts.

Anyone who steps in the ring with Deontay Wilder has a 100% chance of losing.

Anyone who steps in the ring with Deontay Wilder has a 100% chance of getting KTFO!!!!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> dont be too impressed. siarhei is shot to shite


It was more the spazm rather the KO. Either way, Deontay's power is scary.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Scary knockout.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> dont be too impressed. siarhei is shot to shite


you didn't like the right hand?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

That was impressive from Wilder I must say, even if Liahovich is past his prime, no ones ever done that to him before. There was no windmiller tonight from what i saw either, Deontay worked well off the jab and put his shots together smoothly, the guy can fucking hit!. He'd put Seth Mitchell away in a few rounds.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Alabama has income taxes


For some reason I thought Wilder lived in Vegas now.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't like the look of that KO.

Very scary stuff, hope he directly goes to the doctor to be checked just to be sure he's safe.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to see Deontay against a rugged hard chinned fighter, such as Chisora. GB really should have taken that fight.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> It was more the spazm rather the KO. Either way, Deontay's power is scary.


yeah, i agree. goldenboy is just lining up the bowling pins :-(


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder doesn't even have to hit you clean to put you to sleep, his power is scary


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

yeah whether you like this guy or not. That power is incredible.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> For some reason I thought Wilder lived in Vegas now.


He was in Vegas for a fight when the arrest happened, he still lives in Tuscaloosa, trains there and then goes to LA and other places for various camps and shit.

Deontay didn't even land those right hands cleanly and caused that shit.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence and Oscar are going crazy on twitter right now


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sergei is shot but Deontay's power is scary. People cant front on the bricks in his hands.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Gabe Rosado is too hahaha


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I want to see Deontay against a rugged hard chinned fighter, such as Chisora. GB really should have taken that fight.


Deontay has murderous power. I don't like Dereck's chances.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

conradically said:


> you didn't like the right hand?


i know its devastating. goldenboy just has got to get him some better comp. like they say, u dont know how good someone is until they step up :good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder vs Guinn or Tank Williams will be a nice next fight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Deontay Wilder is a modern day superior Jeff Merritt without the crack.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Spence and Oscar are going crazy on twitter right now


got crack n that right


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> i know its devastating. goldenboy just has got to get him some better comp. like they say. u dont know how good someone is until they step up :good


well, we know he nearly just killed a former world champ who has never been stopped before the 9th round. We know that.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't call Wilder 'the Truth' just yet, but his power is undeniable.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy hell mayne :scaredas:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think only Kimbo can beat him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

*Errol Spence* ‏@*ErrolSpenceJr*  6m 
Yoo! He got crack n that right!!

 * Expand * 

   *Errol Spence* ‏@*ErrolSpenceJr*  10m 
Deontay wilder got crack n that right

 * Expand * 

   *Errol Spence* ‏@*ErrolSpenceJr*  12m 
Bro be ODee sometimes

-------

LOL


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brutal.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

I've been saying forever, this dude needs to be on a Mayweather undercard. Imagine if that huge KO - even if it was against a shot, cold fighter - opened the Mayweather-Alvarez PPV card? It would get a TON of buzz going among the mainstream sports media/fans.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

That was truly awesome and disturbing.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Montero said:


> I've been saying forever, this dude needs to be on a Mayweather undercard. Imagine if that huge KO - even if it was against a shot, cold fighter - opened the Mayweather-Alvarez PPV card? It would get a TON of buzz going among the mainstream sports media/fans.


:deal


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

conradically said:


> well, we know he nearly just killed a former world champ who has never been stopped before the 9th round. We know that.


im not taking anything away from deontay. siarhei is just damaged goods


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

as I said. It will be inside 4 rounds. Liak never was hard to hit and being shot didnt help either. Liak also wasnt warmed up. I hope that Wilder now fights a decent fighter who is in his prime and knows how to avoid punches. Not like Liak who never was known for a smart defense.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Looked like he was having a seizure on the canvas


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Montero said:


> I've been saying forever, this dude needs to be on a Mayweather undercard. Imagine if that huge KO - even if it was against a shot, cold fighter - opened the Mayweather-Alvarez PPV card? It would get a TON of buzz going among the mainstream sports media/fans.


Was just thinking this earlier. He could really gain some good exposure.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Look at the people who were in a thread laughing and wishing Liak would KO Wilder, now mad at how Wilder showed improved balance, excellent control of range, a dominant jab and the biggest right in the biz.

Alabama power


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> as I said. It will be inside 4 rounds. Liak never was hard to hit and being shot didnt help either.


did you predict the seizure?


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

lets be objective, Liakhovich was shot. Deontay has scary power. I've been saying it for years, he's raw but his power is legit.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> Was just thinking this earlier. He could really gain some good exposure.


You'd think the power that be at Golden Boy Promotions would push for that, but instead they open with one of Mayweather's new signings that doesn't belong on a PPV card at all. Drives me nuts when promoters don't take advantage of those huge PPV events by putting on the types of fighters that can get the sports world buzzing.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Look at the people who were in a thread laughing and wishing Liak would KO Wilder, now mad at how Wilder showed improved balance, excellent control of range, a dominant jab and the biggest right in the biz.
> 
> Alabama power


Yea, Wilder looked very good even if it was such a short fight.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow he has crazy power!!! That boy really looked like he had a seizure!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Look at the people who were in a thread laughing and wishing Liak would KO Wilder, now mad at how Wilder showed improved balance, excellent control of range, a dominant jab and the biggest right in the biz.
> 
> Alabama power


Im glad and im sure everyone else is, why would we want the heavyweight prospects to look like shit, its something we've been bitching about for 10 years? Anyways Wilder looked poor against Harrison, like a wild swinging drunk, this was some controlled stuff, very complete performance. The previous criticism of him was warranted though.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Montero said:


> You'd think the power that be at Golden Boy Promotions would push for that, but instead they open with one of Mayweather's new signings that doesn't belong on a PPV card at all. Drives me nuts when promoters don't take advantage of those huge PPV events by putting on the types of fighters that can get the sports world buzzing.


Either Wilder or Mitchell. Some heavies that throw bombs and generate knockouts. Get some buzz. Casuals will eat it up. They won't like Molina/Smith.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Im glad and im sure everyone else is, why would we want the heavyweight prospects to look like shit, its something we've been bitching about for 10 years? Anyways Wilder looked poor against Harrison, like a wild swinging drunk, this was some controlled stuff, very complete performance. The previous criticism of him was warranted though.


Thats all you got left, he didn't look pretty when he forced the Audley stoppage? LOL


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

We've got some very big hitters in boxing today, Mathysse, Golovkin, Madaina, Kovalev, Stevenson, Wlad, Garcia, Uchiyama, Gonzalez and afew more, some very exciting performances ahead for the fans:yep


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Im glad and im sure everyone else is, why would we want the heavyweight prospects to look like shit, its something we've been bitching about for 10 years? Anyways Wilder looked poor against Harrison, like a wild swinging drunk, this was some controlled stuff, very complete performance. The previous criticism of him was warranted though.


he did look poor, after the other guy was already incapacitated. It was a bizarre segue into a celebration. Like a bad touchdown dance. Otherwise he looked about as good as one can look in a round 1 KO win.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thats all you got left, he didn't look pretty when he forced the Audley stoppage? LOL


Actually he did, it reminded me of the first Rocky movie where Rock is fighting in some club and he pounds the shit of the guy on the ropes, Wilder was basically on his knees swinging shots so wide that they probably touched Alabama at one point. Fuck it, he looked good tonight though, if he can keep this up he'll get rid of that windmiller tag soon enough. Got to worry about his chin though, almost everyone at heavy can hit.


----------



## Regeza (Jul 12, 2013)

Good win for Wilder. Klichko's spoke very highly of Wilder a while back, maybe it was not just typical flattery. Either way The wolf needs to retire. No more fights.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Either Wilder or Mitchell. Some heavies that throw bombs and generate knockouts. Get some buzz. Casuals will eat it up. They won't like Molina/Smith.


EXACTLY! Let's be honest, the mainstream/casuals have an "ideal image" of what a heavyweight boxer is supposed to be. They want to see a big ripped American black dude go in there, throw bombs and lay dudes out. At some point Golden Boy has to wake up to this and start promoting their product accordingly.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Actually he did, it reminded me of the first Rocky movie where Rock is fighting in some club and he pounds the shit of the guy on the ropes, Wilder was basically on his knees swinging shots so wide that they probably touched Alabama at one point. Fuck it, he looked good tonight though, if he can keep this up he'll get rid of that windmiller tag soon enough. Got to worry about his chin though, almost everyone at heavy can hit.


Nah everyone can't hit at heavy, Eddie Chambers is a testament to that so is Malik Scott.
That said so far his chin looks as solid as anyone I've seen, if it is shakey like Wlad hs is good enough to control distance and keep people from barging in to test it.

LIke I said crying about how he finished off someone is one of the weakest criticisms I've ever heard. It is like trying to shit on someone because of how they fucked Halle Berry. Ignoring that they fucked Halle Berry.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I want to see Deontay against a rugged hard chinned fighter, such as Chisora. GB really should have taken that fight.


Golden Boy DID take that fight. It was a done deal, then Wilder got into legal trouble and couldn't leave the country.

Then they tried to make the fight happen in the USA, and offered Chisora to come here instead. He had time to reconsider and decided not to face Wilder after all.

These are the simple facts. Where have you been?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wilder vs ADamek ??


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Deontay's gf must be one of the toughest bitches on the planet, how the hell is she still alive if she got assaulted by THAT. I'm calling bullshit on the domestic violence charges.

Not too sure what this performence proved, other than what we already knew... dude has fucking UNREAL power, well to be fair, i think it just got even unrealiar (or something).
It's definitely time to move Deontay from a top 10 p4p punchers list, to a solid top 5, or even top 3.
Scary dude, who can beat absolutely anyone on the planet with a single punch. But still some questions remain unanwered...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah everyone can't hit at heavy, Eddie Chambers is a testament to that so is Malik Scott.
> That said so far his chin looks as solid as anyone I've seen, if it is shakey like Wlad hs is good enough to control distance and keep people from barging in to test it.
> 
> LIke I said crying about how he finished off someone is one of the weakest criticisms I've ever heard. It is like trying to shit on someone because of how they fucked Halle Berry. Ignoring that they fucked Halle Berry.


So criticizing someones finishing and their punching technique is a weak criticism? It was well fucking warranted and you know it. David Price looked far better in his one round knockout of Audley, and we all know what happened there. As was calling out his level of competition, which is thankfully improving to be fair, along with his technique.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

That right hand is world class, regardless whether people want to admit it or not. Wilder may be "shit" and all the usual bullshit you here, but that cat can crack.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

When Lyakhovich went down the first thing I was thinking was "His eyes are crossed!!! His eyes are crossed!!! Ohhhhh my gosssssh!!!!!" ala Torrecampo-Pacquiao


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

fuck me!!! I thought this fight was tomorrow night. Planned to have BBQ beers and watch Wilder destroy then boom turns out it's tonight, fuuuuck. Anyone got a link to the KO?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> fuck me!!! I thought this fight was tomorrow night. Planned to have BBQ beers and watch Wilder destroy then boom turns out it's tonight, fuuuuck. Anyone got a link to the KO?


It's worth the watch...he damn near killed that cat. I don't mean to make light of someone dying, but Sergei was convulsing and completely fucked up.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> It's worth the watch...he damn near killed that cat. I don't mean to make light of someone dying, but Sergei was convulsing and completely fucked up.


I been one of the biggest Wilder supporters on here and on ESB, choked that I missed it.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

KOTF said:


> When Lyakhovich went down the first thing I was thinking was "His eyes are crossed!!! His eyes are crossed!!! Ohhhhh my gosssssh!!!!!" ala Torrecampo-Pacquiao


This


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuck, missed it. even my dad texted me about it, was out and the bar didnt have SHO


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Fuck, missed it. even my dad texted me about it, was out and the bar didnt have SHO


Bro...it's just see TV, the combo was lovely, looked stupid sick. Just a plain 1-2 but not just any 1-2, it was EXTRA crispy.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wilder ko Bermane stiverne


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Bro...it's just see TV, the combo was lovely, looked stupid sick. Just a plain 1-2 but not just any 1-2, it was EXTRA crispy.


Wilder's jab sounds like the real deal. That means a great deal. He could conceivably Spark every top Heavy. This is what boxing needs :ibutt


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

That fight is up on youtube already...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Wilder's jab sounds like the real deal. That means a great deal. He could conceivably Spark every top Heavy. This is what boxing needs :ibutt


He lands a right hand like the one tonight on _____ they get sparked. Not saying he can/will, just saying his power is stupid.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Full fight is on youtube like the poster above said, but I like this angle. I love YouTube, because I missed this shit live too at a birthday dinner.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thanks @KOTF


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

and holy fuck.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Full fight is on youtube like the poster above said, but I like this angle. I love YouTube, because I missed this shit live too at a birthday dinner.


jesus that was nasty. ATG avatar by the way


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome punch, just watched it this morning. I still want to see Wilder go through some rounds because he won't be able to do this to everyone, I'd like to see him try to only use his jab for a few rounds.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Enough is enough. Everyone knew that this fight was a waste of time before it happened. I will acknowledge that its a viscous ko to had to a highlight reel but it was like a kung fu master stepping on a lizard


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Bro...it's just see TV, the combo was lovely, looked stupid sick. Just a plain 1-2 but not just any 1-2, it was EXTRA crispy.


Yep.

- And Wilder threw a number of beautiful lefts before the final combo, to keep likahovich at bay and set up the inevitable ending.

Same perfect balance, same calmness & patience as always, but that left just keeps getting better.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Showing mates this KO. Crazy.

hilarious finding out they love audleys ugly KO even better.

I think deontay is about to blow up. Mass appeal in a giant black fighter with sick power


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm have to watch again, but was that not (there were 2 in the final KO) the 1st right hand he threw?? :scaredas:!


I saw him working that left, even doing shit like hooking off the double jab! 

Gooooood shit, mayne :deal


----------

